# Help expert 24 only cutting half of a job



## Butcher909 (Jun 22, 2010)

i did everything i had to do when i hit print it starts cutting then just stops when i look at the printer icon by my clock it says 1 document(s) pending whats going on here


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Sounds like your document isn't recognized by the printer/cutter. Maybe you have a corrupt driver, wrong cable or something.

Have you used the Cutter before? Make sure your cable is on tight, your printer is turned on. Also check to see if your computer sees your printer/cutter.


----------



## Butcher909 (Jun 22, 2010)

selanac said:


> Sounds like your document isn't recognized by the printer/cutter. Maybe you have a corrupt driver, wrong cable or something.
> 
> Have you used the Cutter before? Make sure your cable is on tight, your printer is turned on. Also check to see if your computer sees your printer/cutter.



first time cutting but it cut befor when the i call tech she cut from my cutter fine but i cant get it to cut full image ill keep trying. any help will help am wasteing vinyl here


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you able to bring your design from Illustrator or Corel into Great Cut?....
Do you use the Auto Export to bring your artwork into Great Cut?.....
Is your work area set to be larger than your design?....


----------



## Butcher909 (Jun 22, 2010)

i cut from corel draw but i also try cutting from great cut same thing


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Did the Tech cut your design, or their design on your cutter? Can you list out how your bringing your design to cut/print? Start with loading your design, than take us through a step by step process. Than we can see if you're missing a step.


----------



## Butcher909 (Jun 22, 2010)

selanac said:


> Did the Tech cut your design, or their design on your cutter? Can you list out how your bringing your design to cut/print? Start with loading your design, than take us through a step by step process. Than we can see if you're missing a step.


ok i import my image page set up then file print set up

edit copy the image make 2nd page paste image bitmap -mode-black and white 1bit
then trace bitmap line art- after that
hit arrange -order -to back of page 
hit delete 
outline pen 0.001mm
fill tool no fill
edit copy
go to first page edit paste


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

This looks really unfamiliar to me so I am guessing this is in Corel Draw and you are making a vector version of a bitmap image?.......It seems there is a much different process in Corel Draw versus Illustrator....As such, sorry I will not be much help......


----------



## Butcher909 (Jun 22, 2010)

royster13 said:


> This looks really unfamiliar to me so I am guessing this is in Corel Draw and you are making a vector version of a bitmap image?.......It seems there is a much different process in Corel Draw versus Illustrator....As such, sorry I will not be much help......


 yea am useing Corel Draw x5


----------



## kmpamanes (Oct 11, 2010)

Same problem here! any help will help!

I am using expert 24 in windows 7, and illustrator to import designs.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Where are the outside rollers located. The outside pinch rollers should be just about a quarter inch in. If your vinyl is 15 in you can only do a 14 in design at the most.


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I had to use the rs232 cable with windows 7, the USB would stop working and give me weird results. I use corel x4. I get the artwork set outline to .003 or .001 both work, remove the fill, hit print go into the properties of the expert 24 verify size and layout make sure your not mixing up the x and y for your width and length. Check out the print preview and print away! You have to remember the machine will measure distance from rollers and cut to the inside edge of those so that might be your issue, try rotating the art work 180 degrees and see what changes. Does the error light come on? 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## kmpamanes (Oct 11, 2010)

The thing is that I am doing the same exact thing as before and before it did the job right. After I had some issues trying to get the plotter to be recognized by my computer this happened.

I've tried rotating the artwork too and same thing happens. Its seems that it starts cutting half way of the 15 inch vinyl, from the center to the left. Even small designs are being cut. It's like it is giving a margin of 7 inches instead of 15.

And yes, the error light comes on. 

I am so frustrated! and I called at lunch time to the number on the plotter and got half way with the assistant after I got disconnected, and I have an 8-5 job that makes it hard for me to contact them.

Thanks for helping me figuring all this out!


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

I would try uninstalling the plotter and driver then reinstall it first the driver then plug in the plotter. Please let me know what you do to correct this once it's fixed


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

Also, if you load a new roll of vinyl and do not allow the machine to read the new width, and then set your origin, it will think that your material width is only upto where you set your origin to.

So for instance if you have your carriage head in the center when you set your origin, it will think you only have up until that area.

What lights are blinking? Do you have the sticker that came with the cutter that explains what the lights mean?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Nick does the Expert 24 have a pre-feed?.....If so, I have not been able to find it.....


----------



## thelaurel05 (Apr 9, 2008)

I also have an Expert 24 and experienced this same kind of problem.

The cutter would begin to cut my design just fine and then it would stop mid-cut.

I called tech support and had them ghost into my computer and try to send something to the cutter. It began cutting just fine, as always, and then it stopped.

The tech I spoke with said I needed an additional cable to be sent to me so that the communication between the computer and the cutter would not get interrupted.

I gave them my info and my cutter's info (serial number, etc.) and they sent an additonal usb cable extension to me, free of charge.

Plug the cable extension into your computer's USB drive, then plug the cutter's USB into the USB cable extension...no more problems.

Try calling tech support back and ask them about getting a USB cable extension to help with fuzzy computer to cutter communication. They should do the same for you as they did for me.

Hope this helps.

-thelaurel


----------

